# [Problem] No mic boost option?



## 1nSaNeAs1aN (Mar 18, 2014)

Hi, Im having an audio problem right now. 
I have a Gigabyte 78LMT-USB3 motherboard. Running Windows 8.1.
The problem is that I have no mic boost options in my audio settings for my usb nor my 3.5 jack mic as show in the picture. 
I have installed the the drivers that came with the motherboard but there was also no option for mic boost so I went and got the drivers from the gigabyte website and VIA website as well. 
Neither gave me the option for mic boost. 
This is very irritating as when I am in chats, my friends cannot hear me.
I have also included my DxDiag.


----------



## neatfeatguy (Mar 20, 2014)

I have  Logitec G35 I use, it only connects via USB. The drivers for it allows a microphone level adjustment, but my sound options in Windows 7 does not have a microphone boost option as I did back under Vista. If you connect the mic through the jack, you plugging it into the MB or do you have a jack connection on the case? Your first pic for the GameCon 780 doesn't look like it's actually being used as the mic.

Make sure your audio/mic levels are up in the program you're using to chat. I mainly use teamspeak, you can adjust the Capture level of your mic in there to make it more or less sensitive. The few games I play co-op over Steam, sometimes I have to make sure any in game setting for the mic/chat audio is turned up as well.

As odd as it sounds, my last headset had USB and cabling for 3.5mm for the mic/audio (don't remember the make/model of it). I found that the mic wouldn't work correctly if both the USB and 3.5mm were plugged in at the same time. I could either plug in the audio & mic via the sound on the MB or I could use just the USB.


----------



## RCoon (Mar 20, 2014)

neatfeatguy said:


> Make sure your audio/mic levels are up in the program you're using to chat. I mainly use teamspeak, you can adjust the Capture level of your mic



This. Check volume levels of mic in your software, and adjust the capture level too. If the capture level is too high, it's not gonna pick up a great deal. Have you tried recording yourself in microsoft's built in sound recorder? Also check that the control panel for your sound driver has the settings checked, as I've seen cases where windows sound settings say the sound is fine, but the Realtek sound manager has the volume right down or muted and overrides windows settings.


----------

